# Baby Uggs Booties



## Miami Marsha

Hi I am Marsha here in South Beach and i am trying everything to get the pattern for the Ugg booties...i have been given 2 patterns so far and neither of them look like the ugg pic i saw on this website last week...can anyone help me... please help me with the UGGS
PLEASE DONT SEND THE UGG STORE PAGE AS IT IS OF NO HELP..I NEED THE KNITTED VERSION HOME PATTERN THANK YOU


----------



## Hazel Anne

Hello and welcome from London. UK


----------



## Miami Marsha

i am looking for the UGGS baby booty pattern do you have such a thing? and if so would you share it with me

i am not loooking for the UGG manufactured units i want the knitted version someone had posted on this site that the KNIT with the fun fur top...please dont send me the Ugg store page as it is no help


----------



## elsienicholls

Try this one

http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/babybootiesugg.htm


----------



## Grandma Laurie

You can find one here under "other patterns" at this website

http://www.knitandcrochettoday.com

You will need to sign up and create a password but it is all free. They don't load your email box either. I only get one once in a while. They do have some cute free patterns both knit and crochet.


----------



## heathert54

hi there, I`m new on this sight and I think I know the ugg boot pattern you are thinking of. It`s King Cole-dk pattern no.3275. I dont know my way round the computer v.well but if you are stuck I could photo copy it and send it to you


----------



## LEE1313

Ladied, You can find the UGG boots by using the SEARCH at the top of the page.
Alysonclark has a cute pair.

Hope this helps. I made a pair using blue fun fur and they were awesome.
Linda


----------



## janis blondel

Hi Marsha,

I ordered a pattern for these and it arrived last week and it looks very good. There are three types on the front some with buttons down the side and some plain, they are also in various lenghths and go from 1-2years to adult. The pattern is King Cole double knit and the number is 3275 if you need anymore info contact me at [email protected] I hope this helps, let me know.

Janisx


----------



## Junelouise

I have the pattern for the baby ones as mentioned here, but I want to make some for my 3 yr old GD, so I would like the King Cole one please!!

June


----------



## janis blondel

Hi June,

I have sent all the details to your private email.


----------



## susiemeldrum

I found pattern on Knitting on the net. Baby Booties-ugg boot knitting pattern. Designer Jennifer Gontier. Hope this helps.


----------



## wendy1950

Hi there, I found this pattern. Any good?

http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/babybootiesugg.htm

I have also added the pattern as I found links don't always work for me!!!
Baby Booties - Ugg Boots Knitting Pattern

Designed by Jennifer Gontier

Baby Booties - Ugg Boots Knitting Pattern

These baby booties are adorable and so easy to knit. Every baby needs a pair of Ugg Boots!

Size:
0-6 months

Materials:
Light worsted weight yarn in main color and contrasting color
Size 8 US (5 mm) needles or size needed to obtain gauge

Gauge:
21 sts and 28 rows = 4" (10 cm)

Baby Booties - Ugg Boots Knitting Pattern

Instructions
Bootie is knit all in one piece with a seam along the back of the leg and down the middle of the sole of the foot. The sole is knit in garter stitch (knit every row); the rest of the bootie is knit in Stockinette stitch (knit RS, purl WS).

Sole
With main color, CO 22 sts. Knit one row.
Row 1 (RS): k1, yo, k9, yo, k2, yo, k9, yo, k1
Row 2 and all subsequent WS Rows: knit all stitches, but knit the yarn over twisted, i.e. into the back loop of the yarn over
Row 3: k2, yo, k9, yo, k2, yo, k2, yo, k9, yo, k2
Row 5: k3, yo, k9, yo, k7, yo, k9, yo, k3
Row 7: k4, yo, k9, yo, k5, yo, k4, yo, k9, yo, k4
Row 9: k5, yo, k9, yo, k6, yo, k6, yo, k9, yo, k5
After Row 10, continue in St st for 8 more rows.

Instep
Row 1: k26, ssk, turn work (ignore the remaining stitches on the needle for now)
Row 2: sl1, p7, p2tog, turn work (again ignore any remaining stitches)
Row 3: sl1, k7, ssk, turn
Row 4: sl1, p7, p2tog, turn
Rows 5-12: Rep Rows 3 and 4 four more times.
Row 13: sl1, k7, ssk, knit to end of row, turn
Row 14: p19, p2tog, p to end of row
Work 2 " (5 cm) of stockinette across all sts.
Change to contrasting color and knit 2 rows (garter stitch).
BO knit wise.

Finishing
Sew back seam using mattress stitch.
With contrasting color, make a fake stitch line down the "side seams" and across the instep to imitate Ugg Boots.

©Jennifer Gontier. Visit her blog HipKnitIzed: Knitting On The Edge

See Abbreviations and the Glossary for help.

From Wendy x


----------



## OuiMerci

The most adorable "ugg" boots I have ever seen are by Bev Galeskas of Fiber Trends. They are felted and look like the real thing! I have made several of her felted patterns and love them! The pattern is for sale here - and it can be purchased in childrens or adult sizes. 
http://www.fibertrends.com/product/0/CH47/_/CH47___Children%27s_Alpine_Boots


----------



## Junelouise

OuiMerci said:


> The most adorable "ugg" boots I have ever seen are by Bev Galeskas of Fiber Trends. They are felted and look like the real thing! I have made several of her felted patterns and love them! The pattern is for sale here - and it can be purchased in childrens or adult sizes.
> http://www.fibertrends.com/product/0/CH47/_/CH47___Children%27s_Alpine_Boots


Thanks! Just downloaded it! $ 6.95 US. Now have to get daughter to measure foot of my granddaughter! I have never done felting, so this will be a new experience for me..LOL!

June


----------



## frostyfranny

I have knitted the Knitting on the Net pattern in various colours and they look great


----------



## Angelbeader

Here's what I have.


----------



## Ms Sue P

Miami Marsha said:


> Hi I am Marsha here in South Beach and i am trying everything to get the pattern for the Ugg booties...i have been given 2 patterns so far and neither of them look like the ugg pic i saw on this website last week...can anyone help me... please help me with the UGGS
> PLEASE DONT SEND THE UGG STORE PAGE AS IT IS OF NO HELP..I NEED THE KNITTED VERSION HOME PATTERN THANK YOU


If you don't find the one you want PM me with your address and I will have the one copied that I have and send it to you. I have the one that was posted here on KP. Be glad to help


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

I bet you're talking about the really cute booties with the loops. I would love to have the pattern also.


Miami Marsha said:


> Hi I am Marsha here in South Beach and i am trying everything to get the pattern for the Ugg booties...i have been given 2 patterns so far and neither of them look like the ugg pic i saw on this website last week...can anyone help me... please help me with the UGGS
> PLEASE DONT SEND THE UGG STORE PAGE AS IT IS OF NO HELP..I NEED THE KNITTED VERSION HOME PATTERN THANK YOU


----------



## woolywoman

frostyfranny said:


> I have knitted the Knitting on the Net pattern in various colours and they look great


me too. i used Simply soft ahd some other yarn called alaska, that looks like the sheep skin that shows on Uggs.


----------



## mkmkcash

Hello,
I found these ugg boots with a fur top on etsy. Very Cute!
http://www.etsy.com/shop/TwoGirlsPatterns?ref=si_shop


----------



## knittingmama319

www.twogirlspatterns.com and the lovely crow.


----------



## frostyfranny

I don't crochet but think I can adapt these to knitting they are gorgeous


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

I'll bet these are the ones she's looking for.


mkmkcash said:


> Hello,
> I found these ugg boots with a fur top on etsy. Very Cute!
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/TwoGirlsPatterns?ref=si_shop


----------



## Maxine R

Miami Marsha said:


> Hi I am Marsha here in South Beach and i am trying everything to get the pattern for the Ugg booties...i have been given 2 patterns so far and neither of them look like the ugg pic i saw on this website last week...can anyone help me... please help me with the UGGS
> PLEASE DONT SEND THE UGG STORE PAGE AS IT IS OF NO HELP..I NEED THE KNITTED VERSION HOME PATTERN THANK YOU


I have a Patons pattern "Called Cozy Winter" easy designs for children in inca. Leaflet # 7022. I have knitted 3 pairs the sizes in the pattern and then I adjusted it to make a bigger pair which actually I can fit. Hope this is of some help. All the best.


----------



## Miami Marsha

Hi there+ty 4 replying to my message..I finally have the pattern but I have a problem understanding how to K1below,rep from P1

When I do this I am not sure if I use the stitch on the needle and then knit below with the stitch from the row I am working on and where below do I knit into the stitch 
When I follow the pattern+knit below I end up with more than 13 stitches that I am supposed to have...

I have ripped this out so many times I can't figure why I am knitting below and what that is achiwving as it looks like a straight st st pattern.

If u could tey to explain this knit on stitch below tiLl last 2 stitches I would appreciate ur help or anyone's help how to do this


----------



## Miami Marsha

Thank u all for so many comments+suggestions..I have a gal from Ireland that gave me the perfwct pattern but it has a line that says K1, *P1, K11below, repeat from * to last 2sts 
I am supposed to have 13sts but end up with more like 17sts so can someone explain how to knit one below (assuming the row below+where in the stitch do I knit+also do I carry the stitch from the row I am working on with the row below

I have ripped this out for days now+thought I would try the basic bootie upper but I am trying to make it perfect 
Any help is appreciated 

Thank You marsha from south beach


----------



## pamgillies1

I have the Ugg boots pattern by King Cole goes from a size 1-2years to adult.

If anyone wants it pm me with your e-mail and I will send it.


----------



## Miami Marsha

thanks wendy, i was having a hard time trying to figure out how to knit a stitch below the current row and still have it look like a fisherman sweater...i will try your pattern and see if i can get this together.
regards
marsha


----------



## Miami Marsha

thank you for your assistance...i will give it a go as have tried everything especially picking up a stitch below the prior row which doesnt come out right cause i am not sure where to put the needle

thanks again and if i can ever make these blooody things i will put a pic up and frame it...lol

regards
marsha


----------



## Miami Marsha

i dont crochet either but if you have a suggestion for knitting and can instruct me how to knit a stitch below in the row below and where to place my needle i would be appreciative

thanks
marsha


----------



## Miami Marsha

thank you i shall look it up


----------



## Maryse

no I am looking for an easy one too


----------



## Maryse

I thank you in advance i like making easy one


----------



## addiction

I would love to have this pattern by Cole. May email is
[email protected] Please put Ugg in the reference line.

Much thanks


----------



## tired n' cranky

I found one on Ravelry just last night, knit "Suede Baby Booties", hope it's what you are looking for. I'm making my 2wk old niece several pair!


----------



## hennalady

I have one in my stash, or 2 maybe, if you pm me with an email address.


----------



## hennalady

How funny, I just posted this one today as well!! Great minds...


----------



## helendoris

Hi - knitted brilliantly, thank you. Do you have any suggestions for a link to purchase the UGG ribbon?

Many thanks.

Helendoris


----------



## helendoris

Hi Wendy - do you know of any links for the Ugg ribbon/tape - have completed your patttern (luv 'em) and wanted to finish them off with a piece of Ugg ribbon - found it on lineonce but cannot find it again!

Thanks - Helen


----------



## foxy-tigger

Would LOVE the pattern if thats ok?! I have sent you a PM. XXX


----------



## Maxine R

tired n' cranky said:


> I found one on Ravelry just last night, knit "Suede Baby Booties", hope it's what you are looking for. I'm making my 2wk old niece several pair!


These are no longer available tried to print off, site not longer here.


----------



## hennalady

I am sorry for this post not working out kids  Maggies Crochet has a booklet called Big Feet Slippers and it is adorable. You all may want to check it out. Happy Holidays


----------

